

Show HN: I made a web app for making or remixing animated GIF's - leopld
http://giflr.com

======
leopld
It stemmed from the lack of decent GIF editors that I could find around the
web, this thing works on both your desktop and your mobile, and was made to be
sexy, swift and straightforward.

Let me know what you think!

~~~
cocoflunchy
You could add a few starting gifs to lower the barrier to entry, I don't have
any gifs lying around my computer so I didn't try the tool.

Nice design otherwise, looks cool!

~~~
leopld
Good point, I'll try and look into that!

------
digitalengineer
Nice. You could add a 'add via url' or add a shortcut to
[http://imgur.com/r/gifs](http://imgur.com/r/gifs). (I don't know how many
people actually save gif's on their PC). Also: Adding text is hidden behind
one grey button. It plays such a big role with gif's, I feel it deserves a
bigger place in the UI.

~~~
leopld
That's a good point, I've held back on marketing the app before the text
feature was ready since I felt it played such a big role indeed, I probably
should make the button easier to spot.

------
sleepychu
Small thing but took me quite a long time to find the "cook me that gif"
button on a desktop. Would have expected the Add Images, Edit and Preview and
Share Gif status items to all be clickable or look less like buttons.

~~~
leopld
Thanks for pointing that out! The cook button should be pretty loud, so I'll
look into how I can make sure it's not missed.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I made this, [http://giflr.com/gif/774b5d](http://giflr.com/gif/774b5d), in
maybe 1 minute (can you tell!).

I agree with sleepychu. The interface was largely intuitive and laid out. The
text at the top looks like a tab based interface and I too tried to click to
go back to the edit step. Even having definitely seen the "cook" button (hot
pink! yay!). Personally I'd buttonize (!) those texts top-center and add
"cook" before share. You should probably consider changing it from "cook" to
something more obvious - make, finish?

When I look right and left I see other elements of the interface off-screen,
but again clicking here does nothing; seems like these should be active areas
that move to the relevant "tabs".

It looks like you're probably going to add user accounts as a premium option?
Seems like a possible monetisation. There's a company that turn gifs in to
hologram gifts I think, might be a good tie-in, or they might license your
editor.

When reddit get hold of this your server is going to explode with memes. I'd
take a cue out of imgurs book and roll with that - add a top listing, hot now,
etc. in form of thumbnails; consider allowing comments.

Lastly, I assumed that the giflr link would both share my gif and give a
prominent remix option, but it didn't seem to do the later, I could clearly
just start a new gif and insert the old one but that seems a bit clunky.

~~~
leopld
Thanks a bunch for the feedback!

I know the state indicators up top (Add, Edit, Share) have caused some
confusion when I've tested the app. Making them interactive is definitely an
option I could look into.

"Cook" was meant as an informal description of what happens to the set of
frames once that big button is clicked, abstracting that somewhat instead of
making it the one big action might be an idea, especially as the app matures,
the editing is going to mean more than the cooking.

I'm already thinking about how (or whether) to surface cooked GIF's, I want
this to be able to be used as a platform for easy GIF sharing, where every GIF
doesn't necessarily end up in the hands of the internet just because it lives
on a server.

The remix option has struck me before as well, that might make Giflr able to
tie into other services, make it like a general way to remix a GIF. I'll think
on that one and see what I come up with!

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Happy to feedback some more if you like. Contact info in profile.

------
taternuts
Very nice! If there was a feature that allowed you to add text/objects to a
range of frames as opposed to having to do it for each individual one, then
I'd use this quite often!

~~~
leopld
There is! Or rather, right now, you can add an object to a single frame or to
all frames, there's a menu just below the tool buttons letting you do that. I
might add a "custom" option there as we'll, so that the user can specify an
exact range of frames to apply the object to.

------
Globz
very nice app! I love your implementation because its dead simple and straight
to the point. Good job.

------
sathio
it would be great if it could also encode in webm and mp4

